# Bacon bacon bacon



## fullsmoke (Dec 29, 2016)

IMG_0280.JPG



__ fullsmoke
__ Dec 29, 2016





 hope this will be enough lol


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 29, 2016)

IMG_0157.JPG



__ fullsmoke
__ Dec 29, 2016





 this is a run I did not long ago turned out great


----------



## murraysmokin (Dec 29, 2016)

Dang thats a heck of alot of bellies there.


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 29, 2016)

I have a smoking problem lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2016)

That ought to keep you in bacon for a while!

Al


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 30, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> That ought to keep you in bacon for a while!
> 
> Al


I hope so I did 25# last January and about gave it all away


----------



## smokin jay (Dec 30, 2016)

fullsmoke said:


> I have a smoking problem lol



I just read this and had a belly laugh!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 30, 2016)

fullsmoke said:


> IMG_0157.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make this New Batch look like this & you'll be eating Great for a long time!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Keep some for yourself this time!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## fullsmoke (Dec 30, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Make this New Batch look like this & you'll be eating Great for a long time!:drool
> 
> Keep some for yourself this time!!:biggrin:
> 
> Bear


Thank you and I will keep some this time I been doing a lot of CB too after cure and smoking loin I cut it 8 " long then slice it long ways 1/8 thick better then bacon I think !


----------

